# Nylon 66 knockoffs



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

One of my all time favorite rifles was a Remington Nylon 66. Sadly I no longer have it, long story but I let it get away and have wanted another ever since.

Wow have they got expensive! I was looking on Gunbroker.com and noticed a
CBC/FIE copy/knockoff of a Remington Nylon 66 .22lr it appears too be an exact duplicate.

Anyone have any experience with any made in Brazil CBC/FIE products?


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

The knock offs seem to be hit or miss for quality. Some work well and some don't. It used to be that the knock offs cost as much as the real thing. I have not checked prices lately. As always the real thing is better. If you want a Remington 66 buy a Remington 66.
Steve


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got a nylon 66 and if I could find a BR 514 I'd trade it for the single shot in a heartbeat.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

fishhead,

I got a couple of BR 549 albums, how about swappin?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Gunsseller,

You're right of course, their called knockoffs for a reason, so I bought myself a real 66. Found a really nice one in PA, bore is bright and crisp, no rust, one tiny barely visible scratch on the stock and topped with a clear, sharp 3X9 Bushnell.

It cost $300.00 by the time it was bought, and the shipping and transfer fees paid. But it's much nicer than what I've seen local 66's sell for at around the same price.

The best part is, I bought a box of junk at an auction for $2.75 and found 2 heavy mens gold rings in it that brought $300.00, so in a convoluted way the rifle cost only $2.75.


----------

